# Leaking from Top - Rheem Gas Hot Water Heater



## twags (May 10, 2011)

I have a slow leak from the top of my Rheem gas Hot Water Heater. I have attached pictures to show where the water is coming from (red arrows). I believe they are the screw holes are for the flue but not certain. It's a slow leak that started sometime last night but in the morning I had water over 1/4 of my garage. The unit is about 8 yrs. old. 

Any advise on how to troubleshoot / fix this problem or if this is a major problem. Thank you.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I'd say you need a new heater and that it has one or more leaks in the tank.


----------



## twags (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Bob, got a new one today. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kman6 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Rheem Water Heater Leak from the top*

I have a Rheem water heater that is leaking at the top. it is not leaking from any connections in plane site most likely internal. Is there any way to fix this or is the water heater burnt and needs to be replaced?


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

If it's internal, then you'll have to replace it.


----------

